# winter tyres



## pabsie (Jan 29, 2009)

It is a long story.... but our motorhome (a Hymer 564 - 3,500Kg) is in Brno, Czech Republic needing winter tyres for us to continue our Europe tour. We are in the UK, but return next week and need some advice about
a) Where we can buy winter tyres
b) If there are different types, which ones to buy (we don't expect to be going through mountain passes)
c) How much we can expect to pay, and what about the spare?
d) How to get them fitted if the snow persists and we cannot get to a garage


----------



## Losos (Oct 28, 2009)

pabsie said:


> a) Where we can buy winter tyres
> b) If there are different types, which ones to buy (we don't expect to be going through mountain passes)
> c) How much we can expect to pay, and what about the spare?
> d) How to get them fitted if the snow persists and we cannot get to a garage


a) Almost any garage (But they will have to order them for you) or you could look out for 'Pneu Service' places who might have them in stock.

b) Ask for 'Zimni Pneumatiky' we have Dunlop Sport the important thing is they will say *M+S* on the sidewall. (Snow + Mud)

c) Haggle a bit, they should be slightly cheaper than UK price but not by much, (sorry I've forgotten what we paid  ) you *don't* have to have the spare done

d) One of the few nice things about the Czech Republic is that nearly everyone is mechanicaly competant (They had to be in past times) so there's bound to be someone around who can fit them for you, even a local farmer could probably do it. They will use tyre levers (Remember those :?: ) and a lot of banging and swearing but they will get it done.
If you can find a Pneu Service place they should have the modern machines. HTH


----------



## richard863 (May 1, 2005)

*Winter tyres*

I bought mine from http://www.tyremen.co.uk/tyre_range.html the 6 cost sub £800 Vrestien they are quite soft compared to Micheln and slightly noisier but as it is a bus it is not noticeable.

I should have changed back to summer jobs but didn't get round to it.
Looking at the wear I would say they have a longer life that Micheln campers. Having done some 9K miles including all around Iceland the rear 4 still have some mould marks on.

You must remember it is mandatory to have snow marked tyres in most EU countries from the 1st of Oct to the 1st Apr.

Czech is a fab place for staying. If you come out through Waidhaus this route is usually clear and you may be able to get back home without stopping to get your winter tyres, it is worth getting another set of hubs they cost about £10 on ebay from ex MOT vehicles. I didn't bother with the spare it is still in the front bay. I would recommend to have them filled with Protec or similar.

Happy travels


----------



## ozwhit (Feb 29, 2008)

google camskill for winter tyres , good on price and delivery :wink:


----------



## Hintonwood (Mar 21, 2008)

I got my winter tyres from Event Tyres in October. It took 10 days for them to import them from France. :lol:


----------



## Damchief (Oct 19, 2006)

Some for sale here :wink: 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-77332.html


----------

